# How to get smaller quads and calves ?



## UFo (Apr 14, 2008)

I think i have big quads and calves, is there any workout that will help me to get them smaller but not to lose strength ?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 14, 2008)

Why would you want to do that?


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 14, 2008)

Stop lifting for the lower body and eat in a caloric deficit.  Pretty simple.  However, if you try to shrink your legs, then you better have a very specific reason, or you are pretty dumb in my opinion.


----------



## NeilPearson (Apr 14, 2008)

CowPimp said:


> Stop lifting for the lower body and eat in a caloric deficit.  Pretty simple.  However, if you try to shrink your legs, then you better have a very specific reason, or you are pretty dumb in my opinion.



... and you will lose strength


----------



## UFo (Apr 14, 2008)

NeilPearson said:


> ... and you will lose strength



yap thats the problem


----------



## biggfly (Apr 14, 2008)

Umm yea....I like have this enormous penis and am trying to shrink it down...any advice??? WTF??!!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 14, 2008)

People kill to have big Quads and Calves. 
Build up the rest of your body.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 14, 2008)

biggfly said:


> Umm yea....I like have this enormous penis and am trying to shrink it down...any advice??? WTF??!!!!


You just caught Danny's attention.


----------



## UFo (Apr 14, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> People kill to have big Quads and Calves.
> Build up the rest of your body.



well they are bodybuilders, im like athlete


----------



## biggfly (Apr 14, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> You just caught Danny's attention.



 Damn...what the hell was I thinking!!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 14, 2008)

UFo said:


> well they are bodybuilders, im like athlete


Most athletes have big muscular quads and calves....Soccer for example...


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 14, 2008)

UFo said:


> I think i have big quads and calves, is there any workout that will help me to get them smaller but not to lose strength ?



Shit like this makes my head hurt


----------



## goob (Apr 14, 2008)

UFo said:


> well they are bodybuilders, im like athlete


 
Run long distances.  That should trim them down.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 14, 2008)

UFo said:


> well they are bodybuilders, im like athlete



Bodybuilders aren't athletes?

So, you want chicken legs for what sport, there, jock?


----------



## Travis Bell (Apr 14, 2008)

how big are your quads?

if thats really what you want to do, I guess doing light weight squats for high reps will help. Also running long distance will do the trick as well.


----------



## Built (Apr 14, 2008)

^ In a deficit.


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 14, 2008)

UFo said:


> I think


Stop it.


----------



## biggfly (Apr 14, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> Stop it.



      His first mistake right there!!!


----------



## cleaningotis (Apr 14, 2008)

Its like saying, I have big arms, i need them smaller for my football season. MAKES NO SENSE! big quads and calves are necessary for track running or cross coutnry, you need strong legs. Unless you are saying you have fat on your legs and calves and you want to burn it off, which i pray is what you really meant. By no means should you ever wish to have smaller muscles, its the opposite of what this forum is about.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 14, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> Stop it.


----------



## chris mason (Apr 14, 2008)

If you want to lose size from your legs without losing strength you merely need to maintain your strength and lose some body fat.  You will be surprised how much your quads will shrink if you get lean.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 14, 2008)

cleaningotis said:


> Its like saying, I have big arms, i need them smaller for my football season. MAKES NO SENSE! big quads and calves are necessary for track running or cross coutnry, you need strong legs. Unless you are saying you have fat on your legs and calves and you want to burn it off, which i pray is what you really meant. *By no means should you ever wish to have smaller muscles, its the opposite of what this forum is about.*



Reality can be an ugly, and stupid, thing.


----------



## UFo (Apr 14, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> Bodybuilders aren't athletes?
> 
> So, you want chicken legs for what sport, there, jock?



Jumping high and dunking powerful.... im a streetball player


----------



## UFo (Apr 14, 2008)

Travis Bell said:


> how big are your quads?
> 
> if thats really what you want to do, I guess doing light weight squats for high reps will help. Also running long distance will do the trick as well.



quads 54cm - 21.25 inch
quads2.jpg - Free Image Hosting at TurboImageHost
quads1.jpg - Free Image Hosting at TurboImageHost

calves - 37cm - 14 inch
calves1.JPG - Free Image Hosting at TurboImageHost
calves2.JPG - Free Image Hosting at TurboImageHost

i asked this on another forum too, and they say i have small legs... lol but my friends are telling me that i have big...


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 14, 2008)

You do not want to lose size on your legs as an athlete; that seems like a really bad idea.  Also, your legs are certainly not "big," but they aren't small either.  At least it does not appear so proportionally.


----------



## UFo (Apr 15, 2008)

so what you suggest ? to work on upper body?


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 15, 2008)

UFo said:


> i asked this on another forum too, and they say i have small legs... lol but my friends are telling me that i have big...


They are not big, you have shape but definitely not huge.

You just may have skinny Friends.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 15, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> People kill to have big Quads and Calves.
> Build up the rest of your body.


 


UFo said:


> so what you suggest ? to work on upper body?


Whatever makes your friends happy.


----------



## UFo (Apr 15, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Whatever makes your friends happy.



ok i got it....

btw. i like philosophy in your posts


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 15, 2008)

UFo said:


> ok i got it....
> 
> btw. i like philosophy in your posts


Thanks, but they are not mine.


----------



## Travis Bell (Apr 15, 2008)

UFo said:


> quads 54cm - 21.25 inch
> quads2.jpg - Free Image Hosting at TurboImageHost
> quads1.jpg - Free Image Hosting at TurboImageHost
> 
> ...



no offense, but you have kinda small legs. which means your friends must have tooth picks for legs. 

now go squat


----------



## Built (Apr 15, 2008)

No kidding! My calves and thighs are bigger than that!


----------



## UFo (Apr 15, 2008)

well then i was just bad informed


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 15, 2008)

It could be jealousy.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 15, 2008)

UFo said:


> Jumping high and dunking powerful.... im a streetball player



why worry about the size of your legs if being a good basketball player is your goal? if big strong legs means you'll be better at the b-ball court just roll with it.


----------



## Travis Bell (Apr 15, 2008)

UFo said:


> well then i was just bad informed



yes you were

now roundhouse kick all your friends in the face with your bigger legs and then do a nice long leg workout and make them man legs

fyi my quads are 30in if it makes any difference. and mine aren't considered all that big either


----------



## UFo (Apr 15, 2008)

HialeahChico305 said:


> why worry about the size of your legs if being a good basketball player is your goal? if big strong legs means you'll be better at the b-ball court just roll with it.



well I'm afraid of this "if i have bigger muscles i will get slower" is that true?


----------



## Built (Apr 15, 2008)

That's kinda like saying a big engine makes a car go slower, isn't it?


----------



## UFo (Apr 15, 2008)

Built said:


> That's kinda like saying a big engine makes a car go slower, isn't it?



yea it's something like that... but there is a limit, you cant have 1m quads and run faster than sprinter... if you can understand me, what I'm trying to say..


----------



## Built (Apr 15, 2008)

Are you KIDDING me? Sprinters have HUGE quads and hams!


----------



## UFo (Apr 16, 2008)

yea they have, but  definitively not big as this 






YouTube Video


----------



## Travis Bell (Apr 16, 2008)

whats your point though? do you think your legs are that big?


----------



## Built (Apr 16, 2008)

Ben Johnson, Seoul 1988







Yes, I know, he lost his medal blah blah blah.

He was freaking FAST though. If your legs are bigger than his - and since we know mine are bigger than yours - I'ma go get me some Olympic gold, baby!


----------



## UFo (Apr 16, 2008)

Travis Bell said:


> whats your point though? do you think your legs are that big?



no man we are just talking is the bigger muscle, better or not... 




Built said:


> Ben Johnson, Seoul 1988
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hell yea  do you remember when Bob Beamon jumped 8.9 meters, in 1968 ? man that was sick


----------



## Built (Apr 16, 2008)

Well, I don't really REMEMBER that one - I was FIVE - but I seem to recall much speculation on how, exactly, he changed the gravitational constant of the universe to achieve that height!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 16, 2008)

Travis Bell said:


> fyi my quads are 30in if it makes any difference. and mine aren't considered all that big either



if you are a 5" 4" bodybuilder at 3% bodyfat your legs would be considered pretty damn big! in other words it's all relative.


----------



## Travis Bell (Apr 16, 2008)

haha true. although I'm 5'9" 255lbs and definatly not 3% but I understand what you mean


----------



## UFo (Apr 16, 2008)

Built said:


> Well, I don't really REMEMBER that one - I was FIVE - but I seem to recall much speculation on how, exactly, he changed the gravitational constant of the universe to achieve that height!



 lol i don't remember neither, at that time, i still wasn't in plan....


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 16, 2008)

UFo said:


> lol i don't remember neither, at that time, i still wasn't in plan....


Was it a mistake?


----------



## UFo (Apr 16, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Was it a mistake?



 It wasn't a mistake, btw I the was the fastest spermatozoa of my father at that time


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 17, 2008)

If you want smaller legs, stop squatting

If you still want strong legs without the size, deadlift and dont eat as much


----------



## joesmooth20 (Apr 19, 2008)

Stop thinking about and go get a nose job.


----------



## joesmooth20 (Apr 19, 2008)

Bet that post made you run to the mirror and all the sudden hate your nose.


----------

